# Eisjöchle wie gut fahrbar?



## Scotty scale (17. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand Erfahrung , wollen diesen nächstes Jahr eventuell in unsere Alpenüberquerung einbauen.

Danke...
Gruß der Scotty


----------



## thory (17. Oktober 2007)

Scotty scale schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung , wollen diesen nächstes Jahr eventuell in unsere Alpenüberquerung einbauen.
> 
> Danke...
> Gruß der Scotty


da gibt es zig Beiträge zu -> SuFu. Zusammengefasst: mittelmässig gute Fahrer sollten es von St Leonard aus angehen und Richtung Eishof (also Ost->West) abfahren, denn dann muss man zwar einiges bergauf schieben, aber bergab ist es gut fahrbar. Sehr gute Fahrer solltes es umgekehrt fahren, denn die können auch bergauf das allermeiste fahren und haben dann auf der abfahrt ein echts schmankerl.
Technisch wenig versierte Fahrer laufen das Risiko sowohl bergauf als auch bergab einiges zu schieben.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2007)

lohnt sich nicht! 
Nord-Süd 1000 Hm schieben, Abfahrt zunächst schön, aber bald FAB und dann Asphalt. Da bleibt vom Spaß, 2500 Hm runter zu kommen wenig über. Es gibt wesentlich schönere Etappen!
Süd-Nord kann ich mir besser vorstellen, lässt sich aber kaum in ne Alpenüberquerung einbauen, oder? 

Thory: was meinst du mit Ost-West/West-Ost?


----------



## thory (17. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Thory: was meinst du mit Ost-West/West-Ost?


habe jetzt keine Karte vor mir, aber das Eisjöchl zieht sich doch eher ost-west als in Nord-Süd Richtung - oder? Ich bin es als Tagestour von Meran aus gefahren. Und Du hast natürlich recht, bei den Eishöfen war der Abfahrtspass vorbei. 
Für einen Alpencross mit Nord-Südkurs liegt es nicht wirklich auf der Route. Ist aber bestandteil der Ötzi Runde vom Niederjoch kommend zum Timmeljoch.

Gruss


----------



## toschi (17. Oktober 2007)

Vieleicht ne blöde Frage aber warum "muss" man vom Eishof auf dem Schotter und später auf der Straße fahren, wenn ich mir das auf der Karte so ansehe gibt es doch noch den Meraner Höhenweg der oftmals neben dem Hauptweg entlangführt. Sicher gibts einigen Gegenanstiegen aber man kommt auf dem Meraner Höhenweg bis Naturns fast ohne Schotter.
Auch könnte man ab Karthaus die Straßenseite wechseln und westlich der Straße einen Trail fahren, dieses habe ich mir für nächstes Jahr vorgenommen und würd gern mal hören ob einer schon mal den Trail (26) von Neuratheis nach Altratheis und dann weiter den Schnalstalweg bis Schloss Juval gefahren ist.


----------



## rsu (17. Oktober 2007)

Den Meraner Höhenweg kannst Du direkt vergessen. Bin ich schon gefahren und ist ein ewiges auf und ab, wovon manches unfahrbar ist (an Fahrtechnik mangelts mir ned ) Wenn Du viel Zeit hast kannst Du es machen, schöne Ausblicke hat man und Abschnittsweise ist der Weg sehr schön aber sonst lohnt es sich nicht. 

Alternativ kann man noch die Teerstr von den Eishöfen runter fahren bis zur Hauptverkehrsstr. Dort zweigt dann bald ein Waalweg rechts ab der sehr lohnend ist


----------



## toschi (17. Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Tip, ich habe mich auch verlesen, meinte natürlich den Schnals*waal*weg und nicht den Schnals*tal*weg .
Mit dem Weg habe ich auch geliebäugelt wenn ich nächstes Jahr dazu komme von Kurzras nach Naturns abzufahren.





> Den Meraner Höhenweg kannst Du direkt vergessen. Bin ich schon gefahren und ist ein ewiges auf und ab...


 Kennst Du den Adolf Munkel Weg an der Geislergruppe? Wenn der Meraner diese Qualität hat würde ich Ihn jeder Teerabfahrt vorziehen.


----------



## Fubbes (18. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> lohnt sich nicht!


Wenn man wegen der Landschaft unterwegs ist (wovon ich in den Alpen eigentlich ausgehe), dann lohnt sich das allerdings. Das Pfossental ist ein Traum, sowohl rauf, als auch runter, egal von welcher Seite.
Die SuFu dürfte dazu in der Tat einige hundert Treffer liefern.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## rsu (18. Oktober 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn man wegen der Landschaft unterwegs ist (wovon ich in den Alpen eigentlich ausgehe), dann lohnt sich das allerdings.



Das hab ich ja geschrieben. Trotzdem finde ich den gegenüberliegenden Waalweg lohnender.

@toschi: den Adolf-Munkelweg kenne ich leider nicht. Um den Meraner Höhenweg etwas genauer zu beschreiben, teils schöne, leichte und schmale Wegabschnitte die sich traumhaft am Hang entlangschlängeln. Dann gibt es immer wieder Treppenabschnitte die nur abwärts fahrbar sind, außerdem noch sehr grobe Geröllabschnitte. Der Weg braucht definitiv mehr Zeit als wie es auf der Karte aussieht.


----------



## Fubbes (18. Oktober 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja geschrieben. Trotzdem finde ich den gegenüberliegenden Waalweg lohnender.


Ich bezog mich auf supasini und die generelle Aussage zum Eisjoch.


----------



## rsu (18. Oktober 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf supasini und die generelle Aussage zum Eisjoch.



Oh sorry, ich schlaf wohl grad noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty scale (18. Oktober 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja geschrieben. Trotzdem finde ich den gegenüberliegenden Waalweg lohnender.
> 
> @toschi: den Adolf-Munkelweg kenne ich leider nicht. Um den Meraner Höhenweg etwas genauer zu beschreiben, teils schöne, leichte und schmale Wegabschnitte die sich traumhaft am Hang entlangschlängeln. Dann gibt es immer wieder Treppenabschnitte die nur abwärts fahrbar sind, außerdem noch sehr grobe Geröllabschnitte. Der Weg braucht definitiv mehr Zeit als wie es auf der Karte aussieht.




Bin den Adolf-Munkelweg vor 3-Jahren gefahren bzw. geschoben. Leider war  an diesem Tag Nebel, sodass man leider nichtmal die Landschaft beim schieben und tragen genießen konnte. Sind zwischendurch mal ein paar nette Pasagen, aber lohnt sich nicht wirklich.

Greez der Scotty


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Oktober 2007)

Also mir ist auch völlig schleierhaft, wir man vom Eisjöchl behaupten kann, es sei nicht lohnend! Wie Fubbes schon sagt, die Landschaft ist ein echter Traum, fahrtechnisch spaßig und alle naselang eine gute Einkehr. Was will das Bikerherz mehr?


----------



## Scotty scale (18. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt haben wir schon von 2 Bikern gehört, was sich so nicht lohnt:
> 
> 2) Auch der Adolf-Munkel weg, direkt unterhalb des Langkofels lohnt sich nicht? Musste wirklich viel Nebel gehabt haben. Aber auch davon soll es ja in Münster viel von geben.



Hmmm 

Den Adolf-Munkelweg schein es wohl nochmals zu geben, ich bin diesen in der nähe von der Schlüterhütte gefahren (bei ST.Ulrich wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)


----------



## supasini (18. Oktober 2007)

okay, präzisiere ich mal, was ich mit "nicht lohnend" meinte:
die Landschaft ist Hammer, klar. Aber das ist für mich keine Radtour, sondern ne Wanderung. 3h Schieben ist m.E. Quatsch, und es gibt in den Alpen so viel, was richtig fett Spaß macht, dass ich dafür keinen Tag Alpen-Urlaub drangeben würde.
Wir haben damals 600 Hm einfach so geschoben, das war noch ok, dann aber noch 500 durch Schneefelder, die in der Nachmittagssonne total brüchig und rutschig waren war gar kein Spaß. Aber vielleicht hat die Erinnerung es auch negativer gezeichnet als es war, mein damaliger Bericht hört sich doch etwas positiver an: http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/AlpenX/TransAlp_2004/transalp_2004.html#TA04-5

Der Adolf-Munkel-Weg den ich kenne, bin läuft auch zwischen Aferer Geißlern und Geißler-Spitzen Richtung Schlüterhütte, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## Carsten (18. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Ihr Eisjöchl für ne Wandertour haltet, dann schaut mal was Wandern wirklich bedeutet: FRAX Bericht auf meiner HP bzw. www.fraxn.de

Eisjöchl ist immer noch ein Highlight für mich, auch nach über 150 Pässen
Aber in West - Ost Richtung definitiv besser

Meraner Höhenweg ist wohl wirklich nicht viel fahrbar. www.nobrakes.de 2006 sagt dazu einiges

Adolf Munkelweg neben den Geisslerspitzen... wunderschön, nicht alles fahrbar (hoch schieben) schöne Abfahrt ab Gschnagenhardwiese ...aber kein Vergleich zum Eisjöchl.


----------



## toschi (18. Oktober 2007)

Scotty scale schrieb:


> Hmmm
> 
> Den Adolf-Munkelweg schein es wohl nochmals zu geben, ich bin diesen in der nähe von der Schlüterhütte gefahren (bei ST.Ulrich wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)


Genau den an der Geisslergruppe meine ich auch, ich glaube der Rob auch, war bestimmt nur ne Verwechselung, von der Schlüterhütte in nordwestliche Richtung zur Brogles Alm.









Ich mag solche Wege auch wenn sie nur 90% fahrbar sind, mir macht es auch mal Spaß technisch bergan zu fahren. Da haben wir nur leider keine Fotos von gemacht.

Aber der Weg ist hier ja auch eigendlich nicht das Thema.

@Carsten
Da Du ja beide Richtungen des Eisjöchels kennst frag ich Dich mal ob Du schon mal den Trail (26), Schnalswaalweg von Neuratheis nach Altratheis und dann weiter bis Schloss Juval gefahren bist?
So wie ich das jetzt bei nobrakes gelesen habe sind die Jungs nicht den Abschnitt des Meraner Höhenweges gefahren der hier gemeint ist, wenn man vom Eishof ins Pfossental abfährt  kann man doch ab Jägerrast mit noch mal einer kleinen Einschränkung  abseits der Straße fahren. Im Bericht ist das nicht beschrieben 





			
				Helmut Hägele schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter geht's in  rasender Abfahrt das Pfossental hinaus und schließlich das Schnalstal hinunter  bis ins Vinschgau. Von hier dann auf Radweg bis Mals und hinauf nach Schlinig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (19. Oktober 2007)

Der Waalweg ist sehr schön, wenn auch weitestgehend ohne fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten. Am Ende auf Höhe von Schloss Juval gibt es eine geteerte Straße runter und drum herum etliche kleine Trailstücke durch die Weinberge. 
Insgesamt its der Waalweg, da er fast keine Höhenunterschiede hat, eine nette und fast genauso schnelle Alternative zur Straße.


----------



## rsu (19. Oktober 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Eisjöchl für ne Wandertour haltet, dann schaut mal was Wandern wirklich bedeutet: FRAX Bericht auf meiner HP bzw. www.fraxn.de



Manchmal ist weniger mehr, aber Du merkst das glaub nimmer  Darum gehts hier nun mal wirklich nicht 

Zum Thema. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass auf dem Waalweg das ein oder andere Bikeverbotsschild stand. Uns hats ned gestört und die wenigen Wanderer auch nicht. Wir haben immer brav angehalten.


----------



## Florian (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Ende August den Waalweg gefahren und kann mich an keine Verbotsschilder erinnern - bin aber auch etwas angenervt hinter meinem Partner hergehechelt, weil meine Kette an dem Tag 3x gerissen ist.


----------



## rsu (19. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> War doch nur ein Beispiel, dass man auch mit MTB noch mehr wandern kann, wenn man will. Das gleiche gilt doch auch für den UR-Alpencross: die Heckmayer-Route.



Das ist hier aber nicht das Thema



Rob_68 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand stundenlang wandert um hinterher schwerste und hochalpine Abfahrten zu fahren ist das erstmal seine Sache und durchaus kreativ und neu.



Neu ist das nicht, eine schöne Sache ist es aber allemal



Rob_68 schrieb:


> Warum sollte dabei "weniger mehr sein"? Nur weil du es nicht machst oder es deine Grenzen übersteigt?



Es ist immer eine Frage wie man etwas rüberbringt und da ist für mich eindeutig weniger = mehr. Den Kinderkram kannst Du bleiben lassen! So genug OT


----------



## Carsten (19. Oktober 2007)

ich bin 1998 als ich in Ost West drüber bin wetterbedingt leider auf Teer ab gefahren. Heute würde ich sicher das Tarschl Jöchl dran hängen, aber das ist ein anders Thema.


----------



## powderJO (19. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


>



naja - es ist schon was dran an rsu's aussage. auch mich stören die ewigen verweise auf die eigenen webseiten von carsten  auch wenn die wirklich sehr informativ und nützlich sind. aber mittlerweile kennt die seiten wirklich jeder hier und da ist es einfach unnötig bei jeder gelegenheit noch mal ein sätzchen einzustreuen, nur um die url noch mal unterzubringen. 

wenn's zum thema passt sag ich ja nix. aber so wie hier ist es überflüssig und kommt rüber wie billiges marketing in eigenen sache. dabei hat er das eigentlich gar nicht nötig.


----------



## Carsten (19. Oktober 2007)

OK OK, ich halte mich zukünftig etwas mehr zurück, war ja wirklich  Off Topic


----------



## rsu (19. Oktober 2007)

Falls Interesse besteht bzgl Meraner Höhenweg oder Waalweg (den man echt blind fahren kann) kann ich gerne das ein oder andere Bild posten.


----------



## toschi (19. Oktober 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...Tarschl Jöchl dran hängen, ...


 Häh? Das liegt nun aber wirklich nicht auf dem Weg .

@rsu
Das ist doch mal ne konkrete Aussage, stell mal nen Foto vom Meraner rein .


----------



## Carsten (19. Oktober 2007)

wieso von Ost nach West genau auf einer Linie mit dem Stilfser Joch....quasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Ende September von Norden nach Süden bzw. Westen nach Osten drüber. War das zweite mal und wieder war es ein Traum. Einer der schönsten Pässe die ich gefahren bin. Die 1000 hm tragen finde ich dabei nicht so tragisch. Wie hatten auch vor den Schnalswaalweg zu fahren. Leider waren wir erst um 18 Uhr auf dem Eisjöchel (um 19 Uhr wurde es dunkel :-() und damit konnten wir den Schnalswaalweg streichen. 

Mein Fazit: Wem schieben und tragen nicht ausmacht, für den ist ein tolles Erlebnis. 

PS: Süd->Nord bzw. Ost->West steht noch auf meiner Wunschliste


----------



## Carsten (20. Oktober 2007)

jetzt verwirrst Du alle: ich glaube (und sehe in Deinem Bild) daß Du vom Passeier Tal hoch und ins Schnalstal abgefahren bist. Da ist aber Ost-West, also von rechts nach links auf der Karte 
Ist jedenfalls der schwerere Aufstieg und die leichtere Abfahrt. Anders herum ist definitiv schöner


----------



## rsu (20. Oktober 2007)

So hier die Bilder vom Meraner Höhenweg. Wir sind diesen damals von Naturns in Ri Eisjöchl gefahren. Ich denke das ständige Auf- und Ab kann man da schon ganz gut erahnen.


----------



## Carsten (20. Oktober 2007)

sieht nicht besonders spaßig aus.
Da gibts doch die 24 Stunden-Wanderung mit Kammerlander. Wir haben die dort mal getroffen.
Wir sind in 13 Stunden rum, allerdings nur übers Eisjöchl, nicht den ganzen Höhenweg. Ab Naturs, das Schnalstal hoch und abends das Passeier Tal wieder runter.


----------



## toschi (20. Oktober 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder vom Meraner Höhenweg. ...


Super, genau so habe ich mir den vorgestellt, da für mich die andere Richtung, also runter nach Naturns, in Frage kommt werd ich den mal in die Planung aufnehmen .


----------



## rsu (20. Oktober 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> werd ich den mal in die Planung aufnehmen .



Wie gesagt, wenn die Zeit knapp wird würde ich Euch den Schnalser?? Waalweg auf der anderen Talseite empfehlen


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> jetzt verwirrst Du alle: ich glaube (und sehe in Deinem Bild) daß Du vom Passeier Tal hoch und ins Schnalstal abgefahren bist. Da ist aber Ost-West, also von rechts nach links auf der Karte



Sorry - hast natürlich recht - mit Ost und West habe ich es nicht so ;-))


----------



## toschi (21. Oktober 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn die Zeit knapp wird würde ich Euch den Schnalser?? Waalweg auf der anderen Talseite empfehlen


Man brauch ja immer nen Plan B


----------



## mountainbike (21. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute!

ich bin ein südtirol-fan, aber die ecke meran, schnalstal usw kenn ich noch nicht!

habt mir das aber total schmackhaft gemacht! wenn ich in dieser ecke eine 4-5tagestour machen möchte, wer kennt denn hier ein paar hütten die man hier zur übernachtung nehmen könnte?


wäre nett wenn ich ein paar tips von dieser ecke bekäme, würd mich freuen!


euer bergpeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (22. Oktober 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> wer kennt denn hier ein paar hütten die man hier zur übernachtung nehmen könnte?



Wenn Du Eisjöchl einbauen willst gibts oben die Stettiner Hütte. Alternativ auf dem Weg von/nach Naturns diverse Hütten (Eishof, Vorderkaser/Mittelkaser etc). Am besten aber vorher anrufen je nach Zeit isses da recht voll, wir haben nur noch im Eishof was bekommen. War sehr schön dort (klein/urig)  Die Altstadt von Bozen ist auch immer einen Stop wert und die Gondeln (Meran/Bozen) nehmen auch Biker mit! Mehr Tips kann ich Dir für die Ecke leider nicht geben.


----------



## Roberino (22. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt hab ich den Faden komplett verloren  

@[email protected]
Wo steht der Typ und was ist das für ein Tal im Hintergrund?

Eisjöchel wird auch bei mir mit auf der Tour sein, dann aber von Süd nach Nord, bzw. West nach Ost (ohman, ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt richtig benannt)

Ich komm vom Schnalstal, geh übers Eisjöchl und will dann nach Rabenstein und Timmelsjoch weiter....


----------



## Fubbes (22. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Er kommt vom Norden, vom Pfossental hoch. (vergiss West-/ost)
> 
> Du kommst vom Süden, Schnalstal hoch, danach runter zum Pfossental und wieder hoch zum Timmelsjoch, also Süd/Nord.


Das ist schon wieder falsch. Das Pfossental ist im Westen (Eishöfe). Wie im Osten das Tal heißt, weiß ich jetzt nicht (Lazinser Tal, Pfelderer Tal oder so vermutlich). 
Das Schnalstal ist ja nur der untere Abschnitt. Das führt weiter zum Vernagtsee.

Tragen muss man übrigens nicht, das Eisjoch lässt sich bis auf wenige Meter sehr bequem schieben (im Gegensatz z.B. zum Schneeberg).

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Roberino (22. Oktober 2007)

Ok, ich komme ja übers Schnalstal und Vernagt-Stausee hoch. Dann erwarten mich auf der anderen Seite 1000Hm Schiebepassage runter oder ist das ggf. doch fahrbar (welche S Kategorie)? Ist bei Ulis Planer eine schwarze Linie.

Pfossental = Seitental des Scnalstal. Wie heißt das Tal in Richtung Timmelsjoch (Rabenstein)?

Habe ich im Web noch gefunden! Ist da was dran??
...Interessantes   
Das Eisjöchl liegt innerhalb des Naturparkes Texelgruppe. *Dort ist das Mountainbiken eigentlich verboten*. Doch sind die Kontrollen derzeit nicht nennenswert. Respektieren Sie Natur und Wanderer und Sie werden viel Spass bei dieser traumhaften Tour haben. ...
(Quelle: Mountainbiker.it)


----------



## Roberino (22. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Sorry, verschrieben, müsste wahrscheinlich Passeiertal (also das im Norden) heißen. West-/Ost sagt mir nichst.


  hab gerade ein wenig gegoogelt. Stimmt, es ist das Passeiertal!
(Quelle: HIER)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Dann erwarten mich auf der anderen Seite 1000Hm Schiebepassage runter oder ist das ggf. doch fahrbar (welche S Kategorie)? Ist bei Ulis Planer eine schwarze Linie.
> 
> 
> (Quelle: Mountainbiker.it)



Lt. Carstens Homepage S2-3; Ein Stück muss jeder schieben, ist eine steile Treppe. Z.T. ist es stark verblockt bzw. bißl Felsverhau, andere Passagen sind sehr flach, aber überall hast du die nahezu senkrechten Steinplatten. Je weiter man runter kommt, desto höher werden sie, also oben schön üben, dann kannst du entweder Vorder- u. Hinterrad drüberzulupfen, bist du unten bist, oder du hast halt den einen oder / und anderen Platten. Bei meinen Bilder ist was vom Eisjöchl drin, aber nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (23. Oktober 2007)

@Pfadfinderin
Nach Deinen Fotos zu urteilen scheint das Dreiländereck ja auch Dein bevorzugtes Bikerevier zu sein  .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Oktober 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> @Pfadfinderin
> Nach Deinen Fotos zu urteilen scheint das Dreiländereck ja auch Dein bevorzugtes Bikerevier zu sein  .



Ja, das kann man so sagen.   Aber es gibt immer noch einen Haufen todos, obwohl ich schon paar mal in der Gegend war. Aber z.B. Bocchetta di Forcola ist immer noch auf der Liste!


----------



## on any sunday (24. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich bin Ende September von Norden nach Süden bzw. Westen nach Osten drüber. War das zweite mal und wieder war es ein Traum. Einer der schönsten Pässe die ich gefahren bin. Die 1000 hm tragen finde ich dabei nicht so tragisch. Wie hatten auch vor den Schnalswaalweg zu fahren. Leider waren wir erst um 18 Uhr auf dem Eisjöchel (um 19 Uhr wurde es dunkel :-() und damit konnten wir den Schnalswaalweg streichen.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Wem schieben und tragen nicht ausmacht, für den ist ein tolles Erlebnis.
> 
> PS: Süd->Nord bzw. Ost->West steht noch auf meiner Wunschliste



Hallo Nachbar,

das sieht aber schon ziemlich kalt aus.  

Noch was zur Entscheidungsfindung Moaerbergalm-Eisjoechl und Eisjoechl-St Walburg

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Roberino (24. Oktober 2007)

Der zweite Link war falsch. Hier der richtige:

Eisjöchl - St. Walburg


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbar,
> 
> das sieht aber schon ziemlich kalt aus.



Hallo Herr Sonntag,

war Sch... kalt. Sind am Morgen am Schneeberghaus bei -5° losgefahren. Beim Aufstieg zum Eisjöchl hatten wir im oberen Bereich Temp <0. Aber das Tragen hält warm ;-))

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Meri66 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi- Kann das bestätigen - wir sind im July den Meraner Höhenweg gefahren (gewandert)- läst sich höchstens zu 50% fahren. Sinnlose Zeitverschwendung ( mind 2 Stunden mehr einplanen) ausser natürlich das es eine genieale Landschaft ist.
Aber um zum Eisjöchel zu kommen würde ich empfehlen lass den aus- kraftverschwendung die du nach dem Eishöfen noch brauchen wirst- aber ich bezweifel das diese strecke wirklich einer voll fahren wird, wenn das auch einige immer sagen. Wir sind nicht die schwächsten - kräftemässig wie auch technisch - aber voll fahrbar war der für uns nicht - und an diesem tag habe ich auch keinen gesehen der bis oben hin gefahren ist ... ;-)


----------



## Roberino (20. November 2007)

Tach zusammen,

wie schätzt ihr folgende Tagesetappe ein:

Madritschjoch (Schaubach Hütte) -> Eisjöchl (Stettiner Hütte).

Sind ja rund 70km und +2500Hm und -2500Hm.

Ist das als Tagesetappe mir Rucksack machbar? Start am Madritschjoch natürlich früh morgens, geplante Ankunft an der Stettiner Hütte gegen Spätnachmittag.

Den Meraner Höhenweg würde ich aber nicht nehmen wollen....

Merci und Ciao
Rob


----------



## powderJO (20. November 2007)

kommt halt auf deine kondition an. aber grundsätzlich ist das eigentlich machbar, wenn man fit ist.


----------



## Carsten (20. November 2007)

ist machbar denke ich, wenn Du schnell bist: Naturs bis zur Stettinger Hütte hab ich vor ein paar Jahren in 4 h gemacht ..allerdings mit Tagesgepäck


----------



## Meri66 (20. November 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wie schätzt ihr folgende Tagesetappe ein:
> 
> ...




also ankunft auf dem eisjöchel ... übernachten auch der Stettinner Hütte? ca.6 Stunden - 1 Stunde abfahrt von der Schaubach Hütte, 2 bis 3 Stunden bis zu den Eishöfen, denn nochmal je nach dem wie fitt ihr technisch und konditionell seid mit Gepäck 2,5 Stunden bis zur Stettiner Hütte - 
gruss Meri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (21. November 2007)

Mir wäre das zuviel. Du darfst auch das Stück im Vinschgau nicht vernachlässigen. Bis zum Eingang ins Schnalstal sind es einige Kilometer.
Mein Vorschlag wäre: am Vortag von Sulden aus die Seilbahn, dann noch übers Madritschjoch drüber und in der Zufallhütte übernachten (ab Sulden ca. 3h). Von dort zum Eisjoch ist dann gut zu schaffen.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Meri66 (21. November 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Mir wäre das zuviel. Du darfst auch das Stück im Vinschgau nicht vernachlässigen. Bis zum Eingang ins Schnalstal sind es einige Kilometer.
> Mein Vorschlag wäre: am Vortag von Sulden aus die Seilbahn, dann noch übers Madritschjoch drüber und in der Zufallhütte übernachten (ab Sulden ca. 3h). Von dort zum Eisjoch ist dann gut zu schaffen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel



so ... also wenn ihr natürlich das Madritschjoch und das Eisjöchel am gleichen Tag machen wollt, ist das zimmlich heftig. Bedenke das Madritschjoch ist ein 3000er ... ab 2600 must du gewaltig Luft in die Lungen noch pumpen können, zumal die Rampe von Sulden zur Liftstation mehr wie heftig ist. Alternative klar Gondel benutzen ;-), Von der Gondelstation bis zum Pass sind es auch noch gute 2,5 Stunden und die letzten Höhenmeter geht es über eine Schutthalde. Der Donhill vom Madritschjoch für Endurofahrer zu 80%, technische sehr gute Tourenfahrer zu 60% und der rest wird bis zur Zufallshütte viel laufen ;-)
Also Daniels vorschlag ist die machbare:von Sulden Madritschjoch Zufallhütte übernachten (überrigends erstklassiges Essen gibts dort )- dann zweiter Tag das Eisjöchel ... beide Pässe an einem Tag zu fahren mit Gepäck ... würde ich nicht empfehlen .. ich weis ja nicht wie Ihr drauf seid- wir sind die Tour auch schon gefahren - aber einzel als Tagesetappe-  denn macht es spass - unterschätzt das Eisjöchel nicht- auch wenn es viele Berichte gibt, das man alles bis zum Pass fahren kann ... sicher nicht mit Tourengepäck ... bis zu den Eishöfen ok ... den noch paar hundert meter ... denn braucht es gutes Schuhwerk.


----------



## Fubbes (21. November 2007)

Noch eine Anmerkung: Die Zufallhütte liegt 100mal schöner, als die Schaubachhütte. Letztere steht neben der Seilbahnstation mitten im Skigebiet. Mein Ding wäre es nicht.

Wie weit das Eisjoch für den Einzelnen nun fahrbar ist, spielt bei der Aufstiegsdauer übrigens kaum eine Rolle. Fahrer und Schieber dürften etwa gleich schnell sein.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Adrenalino (21. November 2007)

Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen daß jemand - ob von den Eishöfen oder der Lazinser Alm aus - komplett zum Eisjöchl hoch fährt! V.a. gibts doch von der Lazinser Alm aus diese Stelle wo man ziemlich nah an den Masten der Materialseilbahn vorbeikommt; eine steile hohe Kante, da MUSS man - wenn auch nur kurz - hochtragen.
Von den Eishöfen aus......hmm, o.k, machbar.......hats hier jemand schon geschafft? Respekt!


----------



## Roberino (21. November 2007)

Thx schon mal für die Antworten. 

Nun, ich will ja nicht Madritschjoch und Eisjöchl an einem Tag machen. Vielmehr meinte ich damit, dass ich am Vortag schon am Madtrisch ankomme (von der Sesvenna Hütte kommend) und am nächsten Tag runter ins Tal und dann aufs Eisjöchl wieder rauf.

Die Hütten habe ich noch nicht gecheckt. Aber danke für die Infos. Dass die Schaubachhütte nicht der renner sein soll, ok. Dann sollte es schon die Zufallhütte sein. Will mich ja auch wohlfühlen. Habe die Hütten nur auf der Kompasskarte mal so gelesen.

Auch spekuliere ich, am Madritsch die Gondel zu nutzen.


----------



## Meri66 (21. November 2007)

jupp Zufallhütte ist  - Landschaftlich und Wohlfühlfaktor ist top, der Wirt mag Biker, Zimmer sauber - kann man als HP buchen (wegen den vielen Wanderen)- Gondel empfehle ich dir auch .... und das was Daniel schreibt laufen/fahren ... stimmt wohl auch ...


----------



## BadWolff (21. November 2007)

Hi,

war diese Jahr am Madritschjoch. Von Sulden kann man fast alles hochschieben. Bin kein Seilbahnfahrer. Schöne aussicht auf den Gletscher.

Würde auch auf der Zufallhütte übernachten. Essen super. Schöne Bedinung. Richtige Holzsauna.

Foto zeigt die Zufallhütte vom Madritschjoch 




Eisjöchl bin ich dieses Jahr vom Schnalstal hoch und auch wieder runter. Hatten Ferienwohnung im Schnalstal. 

Ich hab mich auch gefragt ob das stimmt, das man alles hochfahren kann.
Ich fahre auch gerne Steil ( Tuxer Joch von Hintertux komplet hochgefahren) und technisch hoch. Aber das Eisjöchl? Ich hab auf jeden Fall einiges geschoben.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Roberino (21. November 2007)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Von Sulden kann man fast alles hochschieben. Bin kein Seilbahnfahrer.


Wie lange schiebt man dann?



BadWolff schrieb:


> Foto zeigt die Zufallhütte vom Madritschjoch


Wie lange ist man da noch unterwegs bis zur Hütte?

Thx

PS @BadWolff: hallo Nachbar!!


----------



## BadWolff (21. November 2007)

Hi,

so klein ist die Welt.

Von der Seilbahn Talstation habe ich bis zum joch 3 h gebraucht mit einer halben Stunde Pause an der Bergstation in der nähe der Schaubachhütte (Hütte war im September geschlossen ). Kaffee und Kuchen mit 
Gletscherblick  




Vom Joch runter habe ich ca. ein dreiviertel Stunden gebrauch. Obere Teil schieben. Alleien wars mir zu gefährlich. Zu zweit kann auch was passieren, aber man muß nicht so lange auf Hilfe warten.

War eine meiner schönsten Abfahrten und Fahrtechnisch ist sie auch nicht gerade leicht. Wobei es schwierigere gibt. 

Zufallhütte auf jeden Fall Übernachten http:\\www.zufallhuette.com 

hab auch GPS Track davon. Wobei man sich da nicht ferfahren kann. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meri66 (22. November 2007)

Also ich fand die Abfahrt Madritschjoch, zumindest die erste hälfte schwieriger wie der downhill vom Eisjöchel richtung Pfelders. Beim Eisjöchel stören, tun eigendlich nur die Stellkanten quer zum trail. Wobei auch hier die meisten mit der nötigen Technik sich nehmen lassen.
Aber beide Abfahrten würde ich sicherlich mal mit 1 Stunde taxieren.
Beim uphill von beiden Pässen gibt es immet wieder passagen wo man fahren kann, jedoch schneller ist man deswegen nicht wirklich. Landschftlich sind beide Reizvoll, beim Madritschjoch ist es der mächtige Ortler den man sieht und beim Eisjöchel ... der ständig wechselnde blickwinkel der Berge. Als kurz um: Wenn das Wetter mitmacht, kann laufen auch mal ganz angenehm sein


----------



## Meri66 (22. November 2007)

BadWolff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war diese Jahr am Madritschjoch. Von Sulden kann man fast alles hochschieben. Bin kein Seilbahnfahrer. Schöne aussicht auf den Gletscher.
> 
> ...




Sind die beiden hübschen Mädels immer noch da bei der Zufallhütte? Also das alleine lohnt, die schinderei über das Madritschjoch


----------



## Fubbes (22. November 2007)

Ich hatte ja weiter oben geschrieben, dass man ab Sulden inklusive Seilbahn ca. 3h bis zur Zufallhütte braucht. Vielleicht auch 3,5h. Das deckt sich etwa mit den anderen Antworten.
Von der oberen Bahnstation bis zum Joch bin ich keinen Meter gefahren. Runter dagegen sehr viel. Es ist zwar schwierig (bis S3), aber es besteht keine schlimme Absturzgefahr. Deshalb die Abfahrt super, um seine Fahrtechnik auszubauen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Meri66 (22. November 2007)

Jo kann sein ... das das Madritschjoch besser zu fahren ist wie das Eisjöchel, so nach dem Eisjöchel oder auch dem Niederjoch hat sich meine Technik mittlerweile einiges weiterentwickelt - so würde ich sehr wahrscheinlich den Downhill vom Madritschjoch flüssiger hinbekommen - aber selbst wenn nicht- genial ist die Passüberquerung allemale - und lieber einmal mehr absteigen wie ein fataler sturz, bei einer mehrtages Tour -


----------



## BadWolff (22. November 2007)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Sind die beiden hübschen Mädels immer noch da bei der Zufallhütte? Also das alleine lohnt, die schinderei über das Madritschjoch



Hi,

die sind immer noch da. Waren sogar in der Sauna  

Lohnt auf jeden Fall.

Gruß Christian


----------



## mountainbikerit (23. November 2007)

Hallo,

das Eisjöchl von der nördlichen Seite her zu fahren bedeutet ziemlich viel Schieben, ab der Lazinser Alm auf gut 1800 m. gibt es nicht viele Höhenmeter bis auf 2900 m. die gefahren werden können. 

Die Abfahrt ins Schnalstal ist problemlos fahrbar.

Von der anderen Richtung aus dem Schnalstal kommend, sind ca. 900 hm schönste Singletrail Auffahrt für konditionsstarke und technisch versierte Fahrer bis auf einige kurze Abschnitte fahrbar.

Eine Bitte am Rande:
Ich hab hier kurz Waalweg Juval gelesen, dies ist ein viel begangener Wanderweg, fast schon Pilgerweg zu Reinhold Messners Schoss, bitte diesen auslassen, da es immer wieder zu häftigen Beschwerden kommt.

Wenn jemand Waalwege oder ähnliches liebt, im Vinschgau gibt viele andere Trailalternativen dazu.

Matze
http://www.bikeworld.it
http://www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (23. November 2007)

> Von der anderen Richtung aus dem Schnalstal kommend, sind ca. 900 hm schönste Singletrail Auffahrt für konditionsstarke und technisch versierte Fahrer bis auf einige kurze Abschnitte fahrbar.



Welchen Weg meinst du denn genau? Ist das eine Alternative zur Straße bis zum Abzweig ins Pfossental? Danke für kurze Info!


----------



## Meri66 (23. November 2007)

nö das wird der normale Strassenweg sein - lass mich aber gerne korregieren - der bis ins Pfossental- denn auf Forststrasse richtung Eishöfen führt- den wird der Weg zum Singeltrail - und den fahren muss (wurde aber wohl zu genügend diskutiert   ) man eine gute kondition und technik drauf haben, ansonsten läuft man halt- was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist - weil landschaftlich ist es super schön - und viel langsamer ist man zu Fuss auch nicht.

Wir haben die Teerstrasse ausgelassen und sind von Naturns den Meraner Höhenweg richtung Pfossental gegangen/geschoben/getragen/ auch manchmal gefahren   (richtung Katarinaberg) - viel mit fahren ist aber nicht - doch die Wanderer waren alle freundlich - man muss sich wie überall halt auch gegenseitig respektieren - und halt auch mal so eine Horde  vorbeilassen ... aber den Meraner Höhenweg lass den lieber aus .... kostet nur unnötig Kraft ... die dir denn nach den Eishöfen fehlt.
gruss Dieter


----------



## Roberino (31. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

mal ne Frage zum Eisjöchl:

Wenn man übers Eisjöchl, vom Pfossental kommend, drüber fährt und als weiteres Ziel das Timmelsjoch hat, muss man dann 

a) runter ins Pfelderer Tal und über Moos in Passeier fahren?

Oder kann man auch

b) oben am Hang entlang über den Monte Scabro zum Timmelsjoch fahren?

Nach der Eisjöchlhütte gibt es ne Abzweigung (in Richtung Planferner Hütte??)

Auf der Shell Karte die mir hier vorliegt, ist ein entsprechender Weg (Wanderweg) am Berg eingezeichnet.

Was meint ihr? Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder kennt gar den Weg?


----------



## Carsten (1. Januar 2008)

interessante Idee, ich bin bisher nach Moos runter. Generell zeigt die Erfahrung, das Wege am Hang entlang oft sehr mühsam mit dem Bike sind.

Erst einmal geht es ewig am Hang entlang, sehr lange und dann runter auf 2100. Dann  wieder hoch aufs Kreuzjoch auf 2400. Bis auf Raujoch ist der Weg zunächst gepunktet und geht 500 hm hoch. Danach könnte eine Gute Abfahrt ins hintere Seewerkar kommen. Sieht alles ziemlich Geröll-haltig aus. Das Gelände ist zunächst extrem steil (fahrbarkeit S3-S4) und danach geht es sehr flach raus (= wenn Du Pech hast verblockt, ohne Gefälle).
Alle Angaben nach Karte eingeschätzt.

Ich persönlich würde es probieren, mit entsprechender Ausrüstung und mit Bergstiefeln. Ansonsten würde ich abraten, das kann zu einer langen Wanderung führen.
Über Moos brauchst Du von der Stettiner Hütte auf Timmelsjoch ca. 5 h. Auf dem Höhenweg würde ich mal mit 6-8 kalkulieren, mit ca 1000-1200 hm Tragestück.


----------



## Roberino (1. Januar 2008)

Servus 

@Carsten: mhm, woher nimmst du die Info? Google Earth? Pokerst du da nicht ein wenig zu hoch? Ich meine oder könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Weg entlang am Kam im Gegensatz zum Weg übers Tal, doch eher einfacher sein wird. Dumm ist nur das ich bisher nix dazu gefunden habe. Werde mal weiter Googlen und im Sommer weiß ich dann mehr ;-)


----------



## Carsten (1. Januar 2008)

Google Earth ist (meist) viel zu ungenau. DAV Karten in 1:25.000 + wenn es Ernst wird alles aus dem Internet, am Besten Fotos und Erzählungen meist von Wanderern. Am liebsten ist mir immer die Info von Einheimischen.
Ansonsten rechne ich so: zu Fuß hoch sind 1000 hm in 2 gut machbar. Dazu muss man halt bereit sein 
Dien o.g. Route ist jedoch ein ständiges Auf und Ab im hochalpinen Gelände...macht vermutlich mit dem Bike wenig Sinn...


----------



## on any sunday (1. Januar 2008)

Nach circa 0,002 s Suche finde ich diese Beschreibung über den  Monte Scabro. Ich würds sein lassen.


----------



## lorenzp (1. Januar 2008)

ich kann mich der Meinung von Carsten nur anschließen. Mit etwas Erfahrung kann man von den 1:25000 Karten einigermassen abschätzen, ob der Weg zum  Fahren taugt und der o.g. Weg sieht nicht unbedingt danach aus. Das Gelände dort ist recht steil und steinig und dies bedeutet verblockte Trails. Wenn das nicht ein Militärweg, Saumweg oder ein Almweg zum viehtrieben ist, (darauf deutet nichts hin), dann wird das eine lange Wanderung.


----------



## Roberino (2. Januar 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nach circa 0,002 s Suche finde ich diese Beschreibung über den  Monte Scabro. Ich würds sein lassen.


Hatte ich auch anfänglich gefunden, war mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob das der Weg ist, den auch ich meine. Scheint aber so zu sein.




lorenzp schrieb:


> Mit etwas Erfahrung kann man von den 1:25000 Karten einigermassen abschätzen, ob der Weg zum  Fahren taugt und der o.g. Weg sieht nicht unbedingt danach aus.


Eine solche Karte liegt mir noch nicht vor. Ist bei Amazon bestellt (Kompass Digital).

Aber vielen Dank für den Support und alles gute in 2008!!!

Werde dann doch den Weg übers Tal nehmen...


----------



## 123ichbindabei (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich belebe den Thread mal wieder, weil ich noch einige ungeklärte Fragen zum Eisjöchl habe  . Ich möchte es evtl. in meinen diesjährigen Transalp einbauen.
Ich bin mir bewusst, dass das ganze konditionell und fahrtechnisch ziemlich anspruchsvoll ist. Ich habe z.B. auch die Beschreibung bei  http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ gelesen.

Nun meine Frage:
Gibt es viele Passagen mit hoher Absturzgefahr, oder anderen Gefahren (die unsichere Wetterlage in der Höhe mal ausgenommen)? Ich bin z.B. schon den Schroffenpass von Oberstdorf gefahren (bzw. habe getragen ) und heftiger sollte es auf keinen Fall sein. Kann das evtl. jemand von euch vergleichen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus
Schöne Grüße 
123ichbindabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123ichbindabei (27. August 2008)

Danke dir für die Info . Habs mir gerade mal auf den Kompass-Karten angeschaut und da sieht es diesbezüglich auch nicht so wild aus. Aber ich finds immer besser, dass nochmal von jemanden zu hören, der es selber gefahren ist.

Zum Thema ablegen:
Ich bin jemand, der lieber einmal zu viel schiebt, als mich langzulegen, v.a. auf einem Transalp. Wird dann für mich wohl eher eine Kombination aus Wanderung und MTB-Tour werden .


----------



## bikeseppl (28. August 2008)

Hallo sind dieses Jahr gefahren, einige Spitzkehren und kurze Passagen geschoben, keine Absturzgefahr.
Die ersten beiten Bilder sind vom Eisjöchl Richtung Pfelders, die anderen vom Eishof Richtung Eisjöchl.

Servus


----------

